# SEALING WAX



## New Kid (May 24, 2009)

OK, so now thatI have these sealing wax beads....how do I use them?


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2009)

Sorry, I dont use it and if you are not bulk aging for a long time I wouldnt do it as it will not let your wine age. On the other hand if you do bulk age your wine and dont have good cellar conditions this will help you as it wont let your wine over age from the constant temp fluctuatione and your wine inhaling through and exhaling through your corks. Synthetic corks will also do this but you will need a Italian corker for those corks as they are harder to compress.


----------



## New Kid (May 24, 2009)

I am not bulk aging these first few batches. Read on forum that it is good to use the wax to seal for precisely the conditions you mentioned. Do not have a cellar and even though closet is dark, it rarely gets below 68-70. Thought that wines would keep a liitle longer if I used the sealing wax.


----------



## Wade E (May 24, 2009)

Is the temp consistent cause if it is it will be okay but if it fluctuates alot then you will be better off sealing them but remember that the wine will also not age very good that way either so maybe leave a few without the wax to see how the wines fares!


----------



## New Kid (May 24, 2009)

The temp is consistent.Hope someone blogs in and lets me know how to apply it.


----------



## pelican (May 24, 2009)

I don't use them myself, but I looked it up for you - check here: 
http://www.stormthecastle.com/mead/waxing-mead-bottles.htm

essentially, use a soup can in a make-shift double boiler set up, put the beads in the can in a pot of water and bring water to boil, heating and melting the wax, then -- dip the bottles into the wax in the soup can.

If you melt more beads than you use in one go, you can always let it solidify in the soup can, save it for next time and reheat/remelt/reuse.


</span></span>


----------



## ASAI (May 24, 2009)

pelican said:


> I don't use them myself, but I looked it up for you - check here:
> 
> http://www.stormthecastle.com/mead/waxing-mead-bottles.htm
> 
> ...





I have usedwax beadsfor part of one batch and the entire batch for another.
The double boiler set up above is what I used. Process is a lot more messy than I would like. Once the wax "eventually" melts it goes fairly quickly. One trick I learnd, as most of my corks are recessed, is to make a first pass with a small (1/4tsp measuring) spoon to fill in the recess, then go back in a few minutes with a dip up to the end of the cork.
For my next try, I acquired a pint size crock pot that has the perfect temp control. I am going to put the can in it and use cooking oil instead of water.
Be careful, you will need to remove the sharp lip from the can. I use vise grips to just squeeze it down. Also you need some way to hold the can, stiring tools, etc. In my experience tool clean up is a real pain, so dont use something important.


I cant speak on the issues of whether it is a good idea or messes up your wine. My feed backwas it does give a more professional presentation. Since I bottle in different formats, I think it is better to seal reused screw tops. My last bottled batch was the WE Shiraz, photos are published here, but I don't remember which thread.


In research I discovered the tradition of wax seals is to give a tamper proof seal for "Fine Wines" and should be finshed with a embossed Crest or Monogram.


----------



## JWMINNESOTA (May 25, 2009)

http://www.finevinewines.com//Wiz/forum/forum_posts.asp?TID=7894&amp;KW=wax&amp;PID=106450#106450


----------



## New Kid (May 25, 2009)

The mini crock pot sounds like a great idea! But if you are going to use oil, why not use a scented oil, that way your crock pot investment can serve two purposes...wax melting for your wine bottles AND a great air freshener as well! Who knows! It might start a fad! 
I thought that the wax was for more than just presentation...Not that presentation would not be enough. A couple of blogs spoke to the fact that the wax stopped the wine from breathing through the cork and thus, assisted in more stable aging and allowed the wine to keep longer. Anyone else want to speak to this?


----------

